# Battery drains 10 each night parked



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi 
I’ve had my Y for about a month now. Just noticed it went from 108 miles left, then to 98, then to 88 today. I haven’t driven the car since last Sunday. What’s going on?

Thanks


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Tesla says to expect 1% loss per day when just sitting. They wrote that guidance before Sentry mode was a thing. So my first guess and question is whether you have sentry mode on?


----------



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Yup. Sentry mode is on. But 10 miles per day drop is high?


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Are you somewhere where you cannot be plugged in? That’s the recommendation. 

I regularly keep mine set to around 60% and hardly never drive below 50% while around home base. I bump it up as needed when I know I’ll be going any distance (only above 95% when I’m leaving within a hour or so and know I’ll need the mileage. This is all “old news” for long-time owners, but since you’ve only had your car a month and you’re still looking at details like you’re asking about, I thought it might be helpful info.

I had such range anxiety when I first bought my M3 three years ago, but now I realize I hop in, go, and plug in back at home without even paying attention. It’s really no different than how it used to be with my former ICE cars; I had an idea when I was getting a little low, but I didn’t give much thought to my mileage. Some people suggest setting it to show % as a way to help mitigate this somewhat.

But to answer more directly, as BigRiver says, Sentry mode will take more power as you sit, so will overheat protection, or if you have the car set to prepare to leave at a certain time (which I think only happens when plugged in.)


----------



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

I went on vacation and thus had sentry mode turned on. Not like I could do much even if someone is breaking in (I’m miles and miles and miles away). I also turned on ‘everything’ there was to turn on, thinking isn’t that the reason they have it? One thing I know for sure is that I don’t have the climate feature on.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes 10 miles per day is in line with sentry mode use.

Just to clarify, you are away from your car - it didn’t go on vacation with you, right? So you left it with about 30% to 35% charge and sentry mode on, not plugged in. The good news is that sentry mode and any other thing such as overheat protection will automatically deactivate when the battery is down to 20%. Or you can deactivate those via the app. I don’t know how long you are going to be gone, but if you have anyone near the car who you trust you can remotely unlock the car for them, remotely permit them to start it, and they could get the car charged for you. Or if you are going back home within a week or so, it will be fine with sentry mode off and don’t constantly check the app - that can keep it awake and use more range.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ayellowdog said:


> Yup. Sentry mode is on. But 10 miles per day drop is high?


Not for having Sentry mode enabled.

The first and only time I left Sentry enabled (granted, it was more than a year back) it consumed 78 mikes in about 12 hours. Got LOTS of recordings of non-moving stuff in my garage. I rarely use it now.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

10 a day for sentry mode is about right.


----------

